# Clearseal Vivarium Glass 30X15X12"



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

has anybody ordered these off netpetshop before? I was just wondering wether these are the sliding door ones or are just see through as I want them because there is no info on them. it also says they come "with hood" I was wondering if this is a mesh lid and wether it could have exo terra lighting on it? cheers


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

bump gjbjgf


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

bumpbump


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

Does it have sliding doorz or not


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

as above


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

RawrItsOllie said:


> Does it have sliding doorz or not


Maybe contact the shop who is selling it and ask??


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like it has sliding doors. If you want something that a exo hood will fit why not just get an exo?
Reptile Vivariums | Reptile Terrariums | All Glass Reptile Vivariums | Vivariums Accessories | Wooden Vivariums.


----------

